# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  cần thanh lý nhôm

## Huy tran

hiện bên mình còn tồn 2 tấn nhôm 5052 hàng của Đài Loan quy cách 1mm rộng 1220 dài 2440mm
Anh em nào cần liên hệ mình nha sdt 0933281539 mình tên Huy tphcm

----------

